# Harmony Gelish Application



## Missy1726 (Jun 7, 2011)

****I'M NOT A NAIL TECH****

Though I would show you guys how I apply Harmony Gelish nails. I've been doing my own nails for about 7 months with the Gelish. I did a tutorial to show you guys thought I would share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ReinaTaina (Jun 8, 2011)

You do a wonderful job 




Her nails look great!!!  Where can I buy the Gelish products?  Do they have nail colors too?  or are they just glitter?


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! There are regular colors too I have on an orangey color on right now. I order mine off Amazon



. Make sure you get the foundation base, the color and the top coat. Plus a dehydrator for your nails.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 8, 2011)

Do this stuff last longer than regular nail polish?


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah It's suppose to last up to 2 weeks! I love them! I'm obsessed!


----------



## ReinaTaina (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you.  Will do.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Missy1726* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah It's suppose to last up to 2 weeks! I love them! I'm obsessed!



Lol, I was gonna say for all that work they better last a couple weeks!


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to try this out, Thanks for the tutorial and for the link





http://chicbellaboutique.blogspot.com


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I completely agree!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 16, 2011)

I love them!  I need a UV light!  lol


----------



## Missy1726 (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love them!  I need a UV light!  lol



It's definitely a good investment make sure it's at least a 36 Watt lamp


----------



## ~Jenny~ (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been wearing Gelish on my nails for 9 months now, I change the colour every 2 weeks...its great stuff 

It takes around 30 minutes to apply and is instantly dry!

You can buy a 36w uv lamp quite cheaply from ebay or amazon, you need to change the bulbs of the lamp around every 6 months which again you buy cheaply xx


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, you did a great job with her nails! I love it when you speed it up and talk and it sounds like mice lmao


----------



## sexxiedanyal (Sep 3, 2011)

Can you use the top coat over regular polish? I've been searching for a long-wearing top coat. I currently use Seche Vite


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you find your get alot of use out of your bottles? I bought the Gelish mini Basix kit and was curious how many manicures I'll be able to do with that.

Also what's the best type of UV lamp to use with it?

It was pretty expensive on amazon so I'm hoping It'll be worth it in the long run.


----------

